# sad day



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I put my two year old brit (Rett) down yesterday, slipped disk and was loossing the use of his front legs. He was one of those dogs that would do anything to please you, maybe one of those one in a life time dogs. I can't seem to get motivated today at work.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My condolences man, really sorry to hear someone loosing a good dog.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. I hope for the best for you.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

its sad to put any dog down by why always the great ones?? i feel for you my condolences


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I know just how you feel. Lost my five year old lab to acute kidney failure in September. I am really sorry about your dog. It is hard enough to lose an old dog, but losing a young one is really, really tough.

The loss never goes away but with time the good memories crowd out the sorrow.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, Tonight after work was tuff. Aythya I can understand what you went through or are still going through also. I had a five year old Britt (Jed) that got hit by a car on election night Nov. 4, 2000. I was part time guide on a pheasent preserve up until that acident, I had close to 5,000 pheasents shot over that dog when he died. I'm a blessed man I know for a fact that Jed was the one dog that every dog owner hopes for, I think I've had two. It just hurts so much to loose them.

Thanks again for the condolences, they are much appreciated
Pat


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Brother, we feel your pain! Not much a person can say. It Sucks! Got to just thank God for every day spent with your dog. Remember how they greeted us when we got home after a bad day. Nothing seams to bother them, just happy to see us. Hell, My wife don't jump out of a dead sleep and run to the door when she hears my truck pull in the driveway, so who do I love better? I'll say it here. First I'll wake the dog! LOL :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's the worst pain there is to loose such a dedicated friend. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog. It's gotta be one of the toughest things to go through.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i know exactly how you feel. i lost my 3 1/2 year old beagle today. i hope i find him. :crybaby:


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

good news. i got my dog back. a farmer found him a little more than 3 1/2 miles from were we lost him. :beer:


----------

